# Suche kostenloses MMORPG !



## Havenger (2. September 2009)

hi leute ich suche ein KOSTENLOSES!!! mmorpg das trotzde eine gute grafik hat möglichst in directx9 grafik. keinen dx1 matsch wie in runes of magic oder wow sondern eben richtiges dx9 ! hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar gute tipps geben ...


----------



## boss3D (2. September 2009)

Wie wäre es mit *Guild Wars*?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fr33dom (2. September 2009)

Bei den kostenlosen hat Runes of Magic noch die beste Grafik. Guildwars kostet ja zumindest in der Anschaffung was.

Sword of the New World -- Home
Shaiya - GRATIS spielen. Ein free to play Online Rollenspiel (MMORPG) von Aeria Games

die beiden gibts noch mit annehmbarer grafik.


----------



## boss3D (3. September 2009)

Fr33dom schrieb:


> Guildwars kostet ja zumindest in der Anschaffung was.


Naja, an den 7.88 € wird es hoffentlich nicht scheitern und dafür hat er ein MMORPG, für das er nie wieder etwas zahlen muss und das vom Umfang her am ehesten mit dem Schwergewicht WoW mithalten kann ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2009)

Shaiya kann ich auch empfehlen, ist ne Menge los, kommen auch ständig Events. 

Guildwars würde ich aber bevorzugen, musst halt einmal das Spiel bezahlen, hast dafür aber keine Abo-Gebühren. 

Gruß


----------



## Kadauz (4. September 2009)

Metin 2

Komplett kostenlos.


----------



## Lee (4. September 2009)

Wobei Guildwars kein klassisches MMORPG ist und vom Spielprinzip grundsätzlich anders ist als andere mir bekannte MMO´s. Zudem ist die Blütezeit von GW Meiner Meinung nach vorbei, deshalb habe ich auch aufgehört.


----------



## Havenger (6. September 2009)

es wäre mal nett wenn einer ein paar ingame screens von gw mit anhängen könnte damit man mal sieht wies aussschaut


----------



## KennyKiller (6. September 2009)

Wisst ihr ob und wann HDRO Free 2 play wird? Die wollten das doch mal machn, das Game ist echt cool, habs ne Zeit lang gespielt aber naja hab einfach keinen Bock 13euro im Monat zu zahlen wenn ich vllt 1mal in der Woche on komm undn bisschen zocke...


----------



## aurionkratos (6. September 2009)

Ich bezweifle, dass es in absehbarer Zeit F2P wird...


----------



## KennyKiller (6. September 2009)

schade... gibt es da vllt wie in WoW sowas wie Rolle der Auferstehung wo man nochmal 7Tage testen kann?


----------



## gamecop95 (7. September 2009)

Hey .
ich kan dir Last Chaos empfehen (spiele ich selber).

nun ja wenn du jetzt nach LC googlest und dir  die Tests durchließt, wirst feststellen das  alle die uralt-Version getestet haben und somit alle schlechte Noten verteilt haben.

DAS IST MITLERWEILE NICHT MEHR DER FALL!!!

Schaus dir einfach mal an:
Home - Last Chaos DE Guide
Last Chaos - Die offizielle deutsche Seite zu Last Chaos | Kostenloses* Online Rollenspiel, Massively Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game
YouTube - Last Chaos Trailer


----------



## Lee (8. September 2009)

Havenger schrieb:


> es wäre mal nett wenn einer ein paar ingame screens von gw mit anhängen könnte damit man mal sieht wies aussschaut



GW hat meiner Meinung nach eine der besten Grafiken unter den Online Spielen.

Aber schau mal hier, hier, hier und hier.

Ist alles ingame Grafik.


----------



## mercenary (9. September 2009)

Zock Runes of Magic, das ist WoW für Arme irgendwie  

die haben so derbe viel von WoW abgekupfert..... aber für umsonst... ich zocks auch


----------



## Webstyler (9. September 2009)

grafikmässig ist runes of Magic wirklich klasse. Ich selber spiele perfect World und bin dort von der Grafik ebenfalls begeistert.

Die server sind nicht überfüllt, es gibt von dem game 3 versionen.

Eine Weltweite MY
Eine Ami version INT
Eine Multilanguage MS

Ich selber bevorzuge die MY version, da viele der Spieler erst nach MS gegangen sidn aber wieder zurückkommen.

Es ist zwar schön alles auf Deutsch zu ahben, aber erst der Kontakt weltweit macht ein MMO richtig gut.

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## Havenger (14. September 2009)

Webstyler schrieb:


> grafikmässig ist runes of Magic wirklich klasse.


 
hab rom bei nem kumpel gesehen und grafik wirklich klasse ???????????????????????????????????????????????? also welche spiele dur vorher gespielt hast möchte ich da mal nicht wissen die waren bestimmt noch aus tiefsten dos 1.0er zeiten 

ne aber hat jmd ne ahnung wann stargate worlds kommen soll ? das soll so weit ich gehört habe auch ein mmorpg sein und allerdings was kosten nur obs wie bei gw im monat dann kostenlos ist ist die frage weis jmd mehr ?


----------



## Lan_Party (14. März 2011)

Ich habe mal Flyff (Fly for Fun) gezockt. Hat mir echt viel Spaß gemacht habe öfter mal aufgehört bin aber immerwieder zu diesem Spiel gekommen da ich einfach nichts besseres gefunden habe aber jetzt ist es auch bei mir vorbei..das Spiel ist einfach nur schlecht geworden du musst selbst sehen ob es dir gerfallen würde.


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2011)

Der Thread ist von 2009. 

Daher:

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

